# Serial cable from Tivo stereo to "phone" cable



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

I am trying to make a serial cable so I can have my HR10 connect via serial PPP. I was looking for my stereo to serial cable, but can't find it anywhere but found this one. I stripped it, it had 3 wires so I figured it would work. My issue is the color of the wires is not the same as the diagram found here. I was assuming the black cable was the ground, red was the TD and white the RD but I can't seem to get it to work, even with different combinations. Anyone else made a cable using this? Please let me know, I'd really like to get my unit updated to 6.3 and don't have a phone line. Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need an ohmmeter or continuty checker to verify which leads go to which on stereo plug.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

The cheapest continuity tester I have found is a flashlight battery and the bulb from the same flashlight. Along with a little bit of dexterity to connect with the bottom part of the plug, the tip is easy, and if you get that and the bottom part figured out the ring is the last one left.


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Well just as a follow up, I have no idea which one is the right combo. I tried all 6 of the possible combos and none seemed to work. So either something is wrong in how I made the cable, or something is wrong with the way I set up the connection in XP. Either way, I guess we'll never know the answer. I found a friend with the stereo to serial cable and I bought a null modem adapter so hopefully I will bea ble to get this all working tomorrow and upgrade my machine.

I unfortunately do not have an ohmmeter or a flashlight lying around (sorry, it's an apt bldg and we have generators, no need) so I couldn't use the two suggestions posted. If I miraculously decide to try this all again and get success, I will update!


----------

